# Exorbitanter Ping bei CounterStrike



## Tucker (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe nun nicht wirklich Ahnung, ob ich denn hier fragen kann, bzw. darf.Ich spiele nun eine Weile CounterSTrike Source. Und da tritt nun seit neustem folgendes Problem auf:

Sobald ich mit einem Server verbunden bin und eigentlich der Download von verschiedenem Zeug wie maps usw. starten soll, schießt mein Ping ins unermessliche. Über Ventrilo hatte ich letztens eine Anzeige, die weit bei über 22000 lag. Also ist da irgendwa,s was mir meine Leitung völlig blockiert und wodurch ich auch nun die benötigten maps nicht mehr ziehen kann. Dadurch bricht CounterStrike irgendwann automatisch ab. 
Jedenfalls wird der Ping so hoch, dass selbst ICQ, MSN und anderweitiges Zeugs die Verbinung trennen, weil eben die Leitung völlig belegt ist.
Ab dem Moment wo der Ping so hochgeht, geht auch die CPU- Auslastung isn exorbitante. Werte um die 90% sind da noch milde, trotz des Pentium 4 mit 3,4GHz.

Ich habe nun mit vielen schon gesprochen, aber wirklich geholfen hat nichts. Es lag nicht an einem Wurm/Virus wie einige vermuteten. 

Ander sagen, es liegt an meinem Router, dass dort nicht alle Ports frei sind...

Aber wirklich wissen, woran as liegt, tut keiner. Vielleicht wisst ihr mehr. Selbst wenn es an den Ports imRouter liegt, was muss ich denn da machen, um das zu beheben?


Brauche bitte Hilfe.


----------

